# Somethings wrong Bolivian Butterfly



## Ashleigh_g (Sep 3, 2008)

*Something's wrong with my Bolivian Butterfly*

I've had my Bolivian Butterly for about 5 weeks now. In this time i havn't seen him come to the surface to eat once. I've tried feeding him flakes, frozen blood worms, sinking pellets, algae wafers, i even tried guppy fry which he ignores. 

About three days ago i noticed that he has a blackend nose. Since then he whole body has darkened. i also saw that he had this small white string like poo thing hanging out of him. The next day when i was doing my morning feeding i noticed this bug floating in that water. it was connected to what looked like the white stringy that was this hanging out of my BB the day before. This bug was about half the size of my little fingernail if not smaller and had six legs i think. I don't know if this is important, just thourght i'd add it in. 

I did a 40% water change about three days ago. He is breething really heavily, and gills are moving heaps. He tries to move but is wieghed down by his head. He can't swim at all, an lays on his side. If he does move he swims on his side but his head pulls him down. His pupils are really big. 

My water test are
p.h.: 6.9
ammonia: 0 
temp. 25-26 degrees C 
Sorry i dont have a nitrate or nitrite test kits. 

My tank is about 68L (16-18 G)is a bay tank so it hard to judge the capacity, but that's what i got when i filled it up. It has live plants and a piece of driftwood in it. 
The tank has been running for about 5 months now. 
The other fish in the tank are 2 swordtails, 5 neon tetra, 2 adult guppies, 1 baby guppy, two cory cats, 1 pleco. None of these pick on the BB. These fish are all fine and aren't showing any bahaviour like the BB. I do weekly 20%-25% water changes. 
Sorry it's so long but i really want to help my Bolivian Butterfly fish. 
Thanks for any help in advance!!
Ash


----------

